# Booo Amtrak



## Kyle Richards (Nov 1, 2009)

So I decided to make my first Amtrak trip from OKC to San Antonio for business on the Texas Eagle. Due to the length of trip and desire to get some work done, I got a roommette. The attendant seemed a bit cold emotionally when I boarded, maybe he was having a bad day. I went to eat shortly thereafter and found the flat iron steak to be inedible. The center was still somewhat frozen. I went back to my room to do some work and found that the window glass was missing! The wind and noise was quite loud and annoying. I let the attendant know and he said he would see what he could do; however, I was stuck in the wind tunnel for 4.5hrs. I had to work in the lounge. In the lounge was one of those people you dread getting seated next to on the plane because they don't know when to be quiet. Needless to say I didn't get any work done.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 1, 2009)

I would think losing a window would be reason to stop IMMEDIATELY, clear the car of pax and set it out on the first available siding.


----------



## Kyle Richards (Nov 1, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I would think losing a window would be reason to stop IMMEDIATELY, clear the car of pax and set it out on the first available siding.


Yes, my thoughts exactly. I will be letting amtrak know about this.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 1, 2009)

Next time send that steak back.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 1, 2009)

Kyle Richards said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > I would think losing a window would be reason to stop IMMEDIATELY, clear the car of pax and set it out on the first available siding.
> ...


 If this is true??????Be sure and contact Customer Relations, hope you got the SCAs name, and did the conductor do anything, hes responsible for the safety and the train?Also the food should have been sent back, I know the diner crew gets off in Austin and is in a hurry, Im sorry you got a sorry crew, I ride this train alot and its usually pretty good folks!

This is unbelievable,heads should roll for this one, you should receive an apology and compensation for this fiasco!

Let us know how this one comes out, Amtrak can be slow but dont settle for a form e-mail or letter, follow up with a phone call and ask to speak to a Supervisor if necessary!

Edit: Its a Halloween joke right??? Thats a some spooky story!!!


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Nov 1, 2009)

Kyle Richards said:


> So I decided to make my first Amtrak trip. . .I went back to my room to do some work and found that the window glass was missing!


Fake!


----------



## DivMiler (Nov 1, 2009)

Kyle Richards said:


> So I decided to make my first Amtrak trip. . .I went back to my room to do some work and found that the window glass was missing!





Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Fake!


Yes, quite obviously so.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2009)

Uhuh... I guess I wouldn't jump to conclusions-- but the Conductors _have_ to do SOMETHING... that's a major safety issues, obviously.

Still I can't deny this story's implausibility.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 1, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Uhuh... I guess I wouldn't jump to conclusions-- but the Conductors _have_ to do SOMETHING... that's a major safety issues, obviously.
> Still I can't deny this story's implausibility.


I had to wonder about it.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Uhuh... I guess I wouldn't jump to conclusions-- but the Conductors _have_ to do SOMETHING... that's a major safety issues, obviously.
> ...


Something that just strikes me as odd is that they complain about the window being gone in fewer words than they complain about a boisterous person in the lounge... I mean, seriously, my freaking window is gone! Trip report... DONE!


----------



## Rob_C (Nov 1, 2009)

I can see a newbie *possibly* making the stupid mistake of wanting to open a window like on a bus, and pulling the emergency exit seal off the window, trying to pull the window down and it falls out completely, then complaining they came back from dinner to find it gone.

(there have been a couple reports of people doing this drunk or just dumb as nails). I think Whooze has pics somewhere...

But that kind of stupidity aside, not buying it either.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob_C said:


> I can see a newbie *possibly* making the stupid mistake of wanting to open a window like on a bus, and pulling the emergency exit seal off the window, trying to pull the window down and it falls out completely, then complaining they came back from dinner to find it gone.
> (there have been a couple reports of people doing this drunk or just dumb as nails). I think Whooze has pics somewhere...
> 
> But that kind of stupidity aside, not buying it either.


From what I understand the window doesn't just fall out. It is a heavy pane of safety glass that must be lifted up and set down INSIDE the train-- to push it outside of the train would require great effort!


----------



## stntylr (Nov 1, 2009)

While you can go from OKC to SAS by train easily enough you do have to change trains in Forth Worth. There are no sleepers on the Heartland Flyer.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2009)

stntylr said:


> While you can go from OKC to SAS by train easily enough you do have to change trains in Forth Worth. There are no sleepers on the Heartland Flyer.


True, and I don't know why somebody would buy a room for 7 hours on the TE from 2PM to 9PM but weirder things have happened.

Would the OP mind going in to details about, well, most everything we've brought up? This is such an unusual that it does demand speculation.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 1, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > While you can go from OKC to SAS by train easily enough you do have to change trains in Forth Worth. There are no sleepers on the Heartland Flyer.
> ...


Upon further reading there a clues here that all is not kosher: !) there is no meal served upon boarding in FTW or OKC, dinner is served early upon the way to AUS since the crew gets off there, usually there is a 4:30PM, one sitting only dinner call! I shoulda caught this as many times as I have ridden this train! Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice shame on me! But it did get responses which was probably the idea right??


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 1, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > stntylr said:
> ...


What do you mean? They ordered the Flat Iron which means they had dinner which is what is served between FTW and SAS.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 1, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > While you can go from OKC to SAS by train easily enough you do have to change trains in Forth Worth. There are no sleepers on the Heartland Flyer.
> ...


Actually, the last time I checked, booking a Roomette between FTW-AUS at low bucket is a great value, especially if there are 2 pax. The low bucket is $40, and that includes 2 Dinners. So, if you both order Flat Iron and Desert, you come out ahead.


----------



## stntylr (Nov 1, 2009)

The last time I rode the TE I ate lunch with a lady whose son had booked her a room from AUS to FTW.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Im refering to the time ALC: Boarding in FTW is like 1:00PM- Dinner isnt served until 4:30PM around TPL on the way to AUS (one sitting only!), therefore if the pax had a cold flat iron train kill "shortly" after boarding he ate it uncooked in FTW! :lol: I dont deny that some people get a roomette for this short leg, for 2 it would be a deal, my last trip lots of celebrating UT fans (How bout them Horns!!!#2!!!)took roomettes and ate (and drank!! :lol: )in the diner

so it is done as the other posters said!

I still think this was a Halloween joke, notice the OP hasnt responded lately, I sure hope I dont get the roomette without the glass or the SCA and Conductor that were on #21 that day ( and I know most of them and this just didnt happen the way the OP said!! :lol: )


----------



## saxman (Nov 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > While you can go from OKC to SAS by train easily enough you do have to change trains in Forth Worth. There are no sleepers on the Heartland Flyer.
> ...


People buy rooms for a short distance quite often on the Texas Eagle because they are fairly cheap. Low bucket SAS to FTW/DAL is only $40 usually not more than $60. I've bought the $40 room a couple times back when they had the promotion.


----------



## Nickrapak (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyle Richards said:


> So I decided to make my first Amtrak trip from OKC to San Antonio for business on the Texas Eagle. Due to the length of trip and desire to get some work done, I got a roommette. The attendant seemed a bit cold emotionally when I boarded, maybe he was having a bad day. I went to eat shortly thereafter and found the flat iron steak to be inedible. The center was still somewhat frozen. I went back to my room to do some work and found that the window glass was missing! The wind and noise was quite loud and annoying. I let the attendant know and he said he would see what he could do; however, I was stuck in the wind tunnel for 4.5hrs. I had to work in the lounge. In the lounge was one of those people you dread getting seated next to on the plane because they don't know when to be quiet. Needless to say I didn't get any work done.


Hey! April is 5 months away! :lol:


----------



## Phila 30th St (Nov 3, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> stntylr said:
> 
> 
> > While you can go from OKC to SAS by train easily enough you do have to change trains in Forth Worth. There are no sleepers on the Heartland Flyer.
> ...


I was on the CS with people who bought a room (a bedroom, not a roomette) between LAX and OAK. Thats around seven hours isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Phila 30th St said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > stntylr said:
> ...


Thats pretty common on the Starlite, you get to hang out in the PPC, use the Traxx waiting area and if you get a low bucket its a good deal for 2!


----------

